# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Ερώτηση για σπινοκάναρο...

## pkstar

Παιδια καλημερα. Ψαχνω στο google για βρω φωτογραφια απο σπινοκαναρο αλλα δεν βρισκω τιποτα.
Εδω θελω να ρωτησω: Εχει επιτευχθει ζευγαρωμα σπινου με καναρινι ή ειναι ολα ενας μυθος?
Πολλα ακουω αλλα τιποτα δεν βλεπω.
Οποιος ξερει ας μου απαντησει.Αν υπαρχει και καποια φωτο θα ηθελα να τη δω.

 ::

----------


## αντρικος

Γεια σου φιλε με πιο ειδος σπινου εννοεις γιατι υπαρχουν πολλοι :Happy:

----------


## PAIANAS

*HIDDEN CHOICES OF FEMALES.(females of some species have ability to block sperm from reaching egg)*

Article from: Natural History | November 1, 2000



Females may have a chance to be picky about their mates even after the sperm are on their way to meet the egg.
Terry Roberts is a builder in Cambridge, England, whose hobby is breeding birds. Not just any old birds. His aim is to breed a hybrid between a chaffinch and a canary. Ever since the 1500s, when canaries were first kept in captivity, enthusiasts have been fascinated by the possibility of hybridizing them with other finches. In the nineteenth century, coal miners used canaries to warn them of poisonous gas underground. If the canary fell off its perch, it was time to get out. Miners became fond of their birds, and as well as breeding the canaries with one another, they started to produce crosses--or mules, as they called them--with British finches such as goldfinches and greenfinches. Finch mules have always been more difficult to breed than the canaries or finches themselves, but some were less difficult than others. The ease with which a mule can be produced depends on the evolutionary similarity between the two species. The canary is, after all, a kind of finch. The greater the genetic similarity between the two species, the easier the mule is to produce. The reason the chaffinch-canary mule is so elusive is that the chaffinch is genetically less similar to the canary than are other finches. But this explanation is far from complete. A male chaffinch may be happy to copulate with a female canary, but something in the female's oviduct recognizes the chaffinch ejaculate as alien and prevents his sperm from either getting near the egg or fertilizing it. The female possesses some mechanism telling her that chaffinch sperm are not right and, on 99 percent of occasions, blocking further progress.
We do not know exactly what this process might be in the canary, but studies of the chicken indicate that the block to the sperm's progress lies in the vagina. If you …

Πηγή : Νatural history


Μετάφραση από google :
Κρυφές επιλογές των θηλυκών. (Θηλυκά ορισμένων ειδών έχουν την ικανότητα να μπλοκάρει το σπέρμα να φτάσει αυγό)
Άρθρο από: Φυσική Ιστορία | 1 Νοέμβρη του 2000 | Birkhead, Tim | Copyright Αμερικανικό Μουσείο Φυσικής Ιστορίας 2008/Jan Δεκέμβριος 2009 (Απόκρυψη πληροφοριών πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων) Copyright
inShare.0;
Οι γυναίκες μπορούν να έχουν μια πιθανότητα να είναι επιλεκτικοί για τους συντρόφους τους, ακόμη και μετά το σπέρμα είναι στο δρόμο τους για να συναντήσει το ωάριο.

Terry Roberts είναι ένας οικοδόμος στο Cambridge της Αγγλίας, του οποίου χόμπι εκτρέφει πουλιά. Όχι μόνο οποιαδήποτε παλαιά πουλιά. Στόχος του είναι να αναπαραχθεί ένα υβρίδιο μεταξύ ενός σπίνος και ένα καναρίνι. Από το 1500, όταν για πρώτη φορά καναρίνια σε αιχμαλωσία, ενθουσιώδες έχουν γοητευμένος από τη δυνατότητα υβριδοποίηση με τους άλλους σπίνους. Στο δέκατο ένατο αιώνα, οι ανθρακωρύχοι που χρησιμοποιούνται καναρίνια για να τους προειδοποιούν για δηλητηριώδες αέριο υπόγειο. Αν το καναρίνι έπεσε πέρκα του, ήρθε η ώρα να βγούμε. Ανθρακωρύχοι έγινε λάτρης των πτηνών τους, και καθώς τα αναπαραγωγής καναρίνια ένα με το άλλο, άρχισαν να παράγουν σταυρούς - ή μουλάρια, όπως τους αποκαλούσαν - με τον Βρετανό σπίνοι, όπως καρδερίνες και greenfinches. Finch μουλάρια ήταν πάντα πιο δύσκολο να αναπαράγονται από τα καναρίνια ή σπίνους οι ίδιοι, αλλά κάποιοι ήταν λιγότερο δύσκολο από ό, τι άλλες. Η ευκολία με την οποία ένα μουλάρι μπορεί να παραχθεί εξαρτάται από την εξελικτική ομοιότητας μεταξύ των δύο ειδών. Το καναρίνι είναι, μετά από όλα, ένα είδος του σπίνου. Όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η γενετική ομοιότητα μεταξύ των δύο ειδών, τόσο ευκολότερο το μουλάρι είναι να παράγει. Ο λόγος που ο σπίνος-καναρίνι μουλάρι είναι τόσο φευγαλέα είναι ότι ο σπίνος είναι γενετικά λιγότερο παρόμοιο με το καναρίνι από ό, τι οι άλλες σπίνοι. Αλλά αυτή η εξήγηση είναι πολύ από την ολοκλήρωσή της.*Ένα αρσενικό σπίνος μπορεί να είναι στην ευχάριστη θέση να συνουσιάζονται με ένα θηλυκό καναρίνι, αλλά κάτι στην σάλπιγγα του θηλυκού αναγνωρίζει το σπίνος εκσπερμάτωση ως αλλοδαπός και εμποδίζει το σπέρμα του είτε από κοντά να πάρει το αυγό ή το λίπασμα. Το θηλυκό έχει κάποιο μηχανισμό λέγοντάς της ότι σπίνος σπέρμα δεν είναι σωστό και, για το 99 τοις εκατό περιπτώσεις, εμποδίζοντας την περαιτέρω πρόοδο.*

Δεν ξέρουμε ακριβώς τι αυτή η διαδικασία θα μπορούσε να είναι το καναρίνι, αλλά οι μελέτες του κοτόπουλου δείχνουν ότι το μπλοκ για την πρόοδο του σπέρματος βρίσκεται στον κόλπο. Αν ...

----------


## pkstar

> Γεια σου φιλε με πιο ειδος σπινου εννοεις γιατι υπαρχουν πολλοι


Το  "fringilla coelebs"  εννοω Αντρικο!!!!

----------


## xarhs

στην υπογραφη τερμα δεξια και στο αvatar κοιταξε

----------


## pkstar

> *HIDDEN CHOICES OF FEMALES.(females of some species have ability to block sperm from reaching egg)*
> 
> Article from: Natural History | November 1, 2000
> 
> 
> 
> Females may have a chance to be picky about their mates even after the sperm are on their way to meet the egg.
> Terry Roberts is a builder in Cambridge, England, whose hobby is breeding birds. Not just any old birds. His aim is to breed a hybrid between a chaffinch and a canary. Ever since the 1500s, when canaries were first kept in captivity, enthusiasts have been fascinated by the possibility of hybridizing them with other finches. In the nineteenth century, coal miners used canaries to warn them of poisonous gas underground. If the canary fell off its perch, it was time to get out. Miners became fond of their birds, and as well as breeding the canaries with one another, they started to produce crosses--or mules, as they called them--with British finches such as goldfinches and greenfinches. Finch mules have always been more difficult to breed than the canaries or finches themselves, but some were less difficult than others. The ease with which a mule can be produced depends on the evolutionary similarity between the two species. The canary is, after all, a kind of finch. The greater the genetic similarity between the two species, the easier the mule is to produce. The reason the chaffinch-canary mule is so elusive is that the chaffinch is genetically less similar to the canary than are other finches. But this explanation is far from complete. A male chaffinch may be happy to copulate with a female canary, but something in the female's oviduct recognizes the chaffinch ejaculate as alien and prevents his sperm from either getting near the egg or fertilizing it. The female possesses some mechanism telling her that chaffinch sperm are not right and, on 99 percent of occasions, blocking further progress.
> We do not know exactly what this process might be in the canary, but studies of the chicken indicate that the block to the sperm's progress lies in the vagina. If you …
> ...


Σ'ευχαριστω για το αρθρο Νικο.Διαβασα και σε παλια ποστ στο petbirds οτι ειναι δυσκολο και οτι οποτε υπηρχαν γονιμοποιημενα αυγα η καναρα
τα παρατουσε πριν εκκολαφθουν.Αρα το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι ναι μεν ειναι δυσκολο αλλα οχι απιθανο.
Με βαση οσα διαβασα πιστευω οτι αν καταφερεις να εχεις γονιμοποιημενα αυγα καλυτερα θα ηταν να τα βαλεις σε παραμανα γιατι μαλλον η
καναρα το καταλαβαινει και τα παραταει.

----------


## PAIANAS

Kαι όχι μόνο ...στην Ελλάδα δεν πολυκαταφέρνουμε να πάρουμε πουλιά ούτε από το συνδυασμό σπίνος χ σπίνα .
Οι νεοσσοί έχουν ιδιαίτερη ανάγκη σε πρωτεϊνη , η παραμάνα δεν μπορεί να είναι κανάρα (γιατί προφανώς ο οργανισμός της μπλοκάρει το σπέρμα του σπίνου- αφού δεν είναι συμβατό) ..και η παραμάνα που θα μπει θα πρέπει να ταϊσει τα σπινάκια με ζωϊκή πρωτεϊνη ...Αυτή τη δουλειά μπορεί να την κάνει άλλο είδος ιθαγενούς, αλλά εδώ πολλές φορές δεν ταϊζουν τα δικά τους, θα ταϊσουν τα ξένα ?

..Φυσικά μιλάμε για συνδυασμό σπίνος χ κανάρα ...για το αντίστροφο δεν έχει καταγραφεί πουθενά επιτυχές αποτέλεσμα (τουλάχιστον όχι στο βιβλίο ΜULES & ΗΥΒRIDS -B. Williams)

----------


## οδυσσέας

εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι καποιος να κανει αυτο το ζευγαρωμα. για την σπανιοτητα? 
ενω μπορει να κανει τοσα αλλα ζευγαρωματα με ιθαγενη και να εχει επιτυχια.

----------


## PAIANAS

Για να πετύχει κάτι που είναι -κοινώς αποδεκτό- δύσκολο ..και για τα αρκετά ευρώπουλα (αν του κάτσει).

----------


## pkstar

> Για να πετύχει κάτι που είναι -κοινώς αποδεκτό- δύσκολο ..και για τα αρκετά ευρώπουλα (αν του κάτσει).


Νικο εγω δεν θα το εκανα για τα λεφτα παρα μονο για την προκληση.
Για να πετυχω κατι το οποιο θεωρειται οχι ακατατορθωτο αλλα πολυ δυσκολο.
Εμενα προσωπικα αυτο θα με ικανοποιουσε.
Βεβαια εχεις ενα δικιο στο οικονομικο θεμα.Πολυ ειναι αυτοι που θα το 
επιχειρουσαν για το οικονομικο ωφελος.

----------


## pkstar

Ωρες ωρες με τρωει αυτη η περιεργια και μου δημιουργουνται ερωτηματα.
Δεν δημιουργω καινουργιο ποστ μιας και η ερωτηση ειναι παρομοια.
Εχει επιχειρηθει ποτε ζευγαρωμα καναρινιου με "καλογερο" (parus major)?

----------


## pkstar

Με γαλαζοπαπαδιτσα (Cyanistes caeruleus)???

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτό και αν δεν γίνετε και τα δυο ανήκουν στα εντομοφάγα.

με το μεράκι που έχεις γιατί δεν παίρνεις ένα ζευγαράκι από τα ιθαγενή να αποκτήσεις την εμπειρία και στην πορεία αφού μάθεις να κάνεις μεταξύ τους διασταυρώσεις η ακόμα καλύτερα να βγάλεις πουλιά από κάποιο εντομοφάγο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

δες και τον αλγερινο, και αυτος κανει προσπαθεια για σπινοκαναρο. :winky:

----------


## xarhs

η γαλαζοπαπαδιτσα γιωργο κανει ενα τσιμπημα....... αμα τσακωσει δαχτυλο δεν το αφηνει με τιποτα....!!!!!

ειμαι  :Sign0006:  αλλα ηθελα να το πω

----------


## Θοδωρής

> δες και τον αλγερινο, και αυτος κανει προσπαθεια για σπινοκαναρο.


Καλα αυτος κατι τους δινει δεν γινετε αλλιως

----------


## οδυσσέας

μεσα εισαι. :wink:

----------


## δημητρα

ο αλγερινος εχει βρει το τουρμπεξ για πουλια δεν μπορω να πω κατι αλλο

----------


## teo24

> δες και τον αλγερινο, και αυτος κανει προσπαθεια για σπινοκαναρο.


και με αποτελεσμα

----------


## οδυσσέας

ποιο αποτελεσμα Θοδωρή, απο ενα σπουργιτι και μια καναρα να βγει *μεταλλαγμενο σπουργιτι*?

----------


## teo24

Δεν συμφωνω με ολα αυτα απλα λεω οτι εβγαλε αυτο που ηθελε.Οκ.γραψε λαθος,εσυ εβαλες για σπινοκαναρο κι εγω εβαλα οτι να ναι.Δεν προσεξα το σπουργιτι.

----------


## pkstar

> αυτό και αν δεν γίνετε και τα δυο ανήκουν στα εντομοφάγα.
> 
> με το μεράκι που έχεις γιατί δεν παίρνεις ένα ζευγαράκι από τα ιθαγενή να αποκτήσεις την εμπειρία και στην πορεία αφού μάθεις να κάνεις μεταξύ τους διασταυρώσεις η ακόμα καλύτερα να βγάλεις πουλιά από κάποιο εντομοφάγο.


Κωστα το μερακι το εχω, το κεφαλαιο μου λειπει!!!!

----------


## pkstar

> η γαλαζοπαπαδιτσα γιωργο κανει ενα τσιμπημα....... αμα τσακωσει δαχτυλο δεν το αφηνει με τιποτα....!!!!!
> 
> ειμαι  αλλα ηθελα να το πω


Χαρη κατι καλογερακια που ειχα παλιοτερα δεν ηταν να τα πιασω.
Ειχαν ενα ραμφος σαν ταναλια!!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια εγω οταν ειχα δεν με πηραζανε!!! :/

----------


## jk21

επειδη ουτε ο ενας ,ουτε ο αλλος τα ειχατε απο δικες σας γεννες  ,καλες ηταν οι φιλολογικες συζητησεις ,αλλα οταν με το καλο σταθεροποιησουμε την εκτροφη καρδερινας  ,οποιος εχει χωρο αρκετων κυβικων ,το συζηταει και για εντομοφαγα .Ετσι γινεται η οποια δυσκολη εκτροφη στο εξωτερικο .Ας επιστρεψουμε στην προσπαθεια δημιουργιας ακομη ενος στειρου ... υβριδιου : στο σπινοκαναρο 


να πω οτι δεν χαιρομαι ,που τα αντισωματα της καναρας (γιατι αυτα κανουν τη δουλεια ,οπως και τα αντισωματα των γυναικων σε σπερμα ανδρων για ανεξηγητους λογους ) ,δεν αφηνουν αυτο το επιτευγμα; θα πω ψεματα

----------


## serafeim

> *επειδη ουτε ο ενας ,ουτε ο αλλος τα ειχατε απο δικες σας γεννες  ,καλες ηταν οι φιλολογικες συζητησεις ,αλλα οταν με το καλο σταθεροποιησουμε την εκτροφη καρδερινας  ,οποιος εχει χωρο αρκετων κυβικων ,το συζηταει και για εντομοφαγα* .Ετσι γινεται η οποια δυσκολη εκτροφη στο εξωτερικο .Ας επιστρεψουμε στην προσπαθεια δημιουργιας ακομη ενος στειρου ... υβριδιου : στο σπινοκαναρο 
> 
> 
> να πω οτι δεν χαιρομαι ,που τα αντισωματα της καναρας (γιατι αυτα κανουν τη δουλεια ,οπως και τα αντισωματα των γυναικων σε σπερμα ανδρων για ανεξηγητους λογους ) ,δεν αφηνουν αυτο το επιτευγμα; θα πω ψεματα


Δημητρη τα πηρα παο φιλο, τα οποια και ελευθερωσα (7 στον αριθμο) τα πηρε τσαμπα απο "γυφτους" !!!

----------


## jk21

δεν μας ενδιαφερει η φυλετικη καταγωγη Σεραφειμ .Στο σχιστο θα δεις Ελληναραδες  με ατυχα πουλακια (καλογριτσες ) στους καπατσεδες .... η βλακεια δεν εχει καταγωγη !

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Κωστα το μερακι το εχω, το κεφαλαιο μου λειπει!!!!


δεν χρειάζεται κεφάλαιο...υπομονή χρειάζεται.

το μεράκι όταν θα ζευγαρώσει με την εμπειρία θα γεννήσουν εμπιστοσύνη και αυτοί που θέλουν να βοηθήσουν και να εμπιστευτούν τον κόπο τους, θα σε βοηθήσουν να μπεις στην παρέα που λέγεται ''τρελοί καρδεριναδες''.

από τώρα να ξέρεις ότι είσαι στη λίστα της παρέας  :Happy:

----------


## pkstar

> από τώρα να ξέρεις ότι είσαι στη λίστα της παρέας


Ευχαριστω πολυ Κωστα!!!

----------


## serafeim

Αντε και μολις αρχησεις να μου πεις να ερθω να τα δω  :Happy: )))))))))))

----------


## xarhs

καλα γιωργο μου επιαναν το δερμα απο το δαχτυλο και χωροπηδαγα...... οπως το πες σαν νταναλια..........!!!!!!!

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Ωρες ωρες με τρωει αυτη η περιεργια και μου δημιουργουνται ερωτηματα.
> Δεν δημιουργω καινουργιο ποστ μιας και η ερωτηση ειναι παρομοια.
> Εχει επιχειρηθει ποτε ζευγαρωμα καναρινιου με "καλογερο" (parus major)?


Κοιτα Γιωργο πως θα βρεις το καναρινι μετα.....

----------


## jk21

Πουλι εντομοφαγο (με αναγκη αυξημενη σε ζωικη πρωτεινη λοιπον )  που προφανως λογω χιονιου ειχε πεθανει της πεινας ... σοκαριστικο αλλα αυτο ειναι η φυση ! οταν παρεμβαινουμε σε αυτη ,ολα ειναι αναμενομενα ! οχι μονο αναμεσα σε εντελως ανομοια ειδη οπως το καναρινι και τον αιγιθαλο ,αλλα ακομα και αναμεσα σε πουλια του ιδιου ειδους .... βαλτε δυο κοκκινολαιμηδες σε ενα χωρο κλειστο ,ακομα και καποιων κυβικων μετρων και παιξτε στοιχημα (αστειευομαι ! ) ποιος θα ζει σε λιγες μερες ,απο την επιθεση του αλλου .... 

το ξαναειπα .ας μαθουμε πρωτα την σωστη εκτροφη καρδερινας ,που ετσι κι αλλιως εχει καποια μακρα ιστορια αιχμαλωσιας ευρυτερα στη νοτια ευρωπη και στη μικρασια (κυριως ) και τις συνηθειες εκεινου του πουλιου (σε φυση και αιχμαλωσια ) και μετα ας ασχοληθουμε αν χρειασθει με αλλα .Αρκουν οι θυσιες τοσων καρδερινων μεχρι να φτασουμε μεχρι εδω ... για οτι αλλο ας το κανουμε σωστα και στην ωρα του (αν ειναι εφικτο φυσικα .... ) ωστε να μην θρηνησουμε και αλλα αδικοχαμενα πουλακια !!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

στο εξωτερικό υπάρχουν όλες σχεδόν οι εκτροφές είτε σποροφαγων είτε εντομοφάγων από πολλά χρόνια πριν. 
Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν κάποιοι που ασχολούνται με την πραγματική εκτροφή και πρέπει να τους στηρίξουμε. 



όποιος θέλει να ασχοληθεί με οποιοδήποτε πουλί μπορεί να το κάνει εφόσον έχει τις γνώσεις τους χώρους και το κεφάλαιο (εδω χρειάζεται και το κεφάλαιο).
όλα είναι εύκολα η δύσκολα στην εκτροφή πουλιών ανάλογα την αντίληψη του εκτροφέα. όταν κάποιος θέλει να ξεκινήσει με εκτροφή ιθαγενών πρέπει να ξεκινήσει με φλώρια που λένε ότι είναι ποιο εύκολα και ανάλογα την εμπειρία που θα αποκτήσει να πάει σε ποιο δύσκολη εκτροφή. αυτό δεν είναι κανόνας μπορεί κάποιος να θέλει να ασχοληθεί με την εκτροφή μιας δύσκολης εκτροφής όπως αυτής των εντομοφάγων η ορισμένων σποροφαγων αλλά πρέπει να έχει ''δίπλα του'' τον εκτροφέα που θα αγοράσει τα πουλιά για να τον βοηθήσει στα πρώτα του βήματα για να μην την ''πληρωσουν'' τα πουλια.

----------


## jk21

Οδυσσεα εκτροφες σαν και αυτες θελουν τετραγωνικα (κυβικα μαλλον πιο σωστα ) και σχετικο περιβαλλον .Δεν ξερω πολλους στην Ελλαδα να το διαθετουν και κυριως ... να θελουν να το μεταδωσουν ! προχειρες κινησεις και μαλιστα χωρις γνωση καποιων καταστασεων ,μαλλον σε τραγικα αποτελεσματα οδηγουν .Ειδικα μαλιστα αν μιλαμε για εντομοφαγα ,δεν τρελενομαι για εκτροφη πουλιων που δεν θα πρεπει να κυνηγανε το θυμα τους για να το συλλαβουν .Αλλο βρισκω ενα στατικο σπορο σε κλαρι ή σε ταιστρα και αλλο κυνηγω εντομα ... 

επεισης θεωρω οτι αν θελουμε να επεκταθουμε ευρυτερα σε εκτροφη και αλλων ειδων ιθαγενων ,πρωτευει αυτο να γινει με τροπο αντιστοιχο της ευρωπης .ο τροπος λοιπον αυτος ξεκινα πριν απο ολα με νομιμη βασει νομων εκτροφη και οχι αναρχη !

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μήτσο τα ίδια πράγματα λέμε. 

στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα όπως το να πάρει κάποιος σπίνο εκτροφής για να τον βάλει με καναρα και να μην δει ποτέ πουλάκια το θεωρώ αφελές. η να έχει έναν σπίνο σε κραχτοκλουβο καταδικασμένο. εγώ λέω αν του αρέσει ο σπίνος να πάρει ένα ζευγάρι σπίνους και να φτιάξει εκτροφή σπίνων. είτε σε αρχέγονα χρώματα είτε μεταλλάξεις. αν θέλει να πάρει 
φλώρια ας πάρει φλώρια.

δεν θα πω σε κάποιον που του αρέσουν οι καρδερίνες πάρε ζεβρακια γιατί είναι ποιο εύκολα και ποιο φτηνά. όπως μου είχε πει ένας γερμανός εκτροφέας. αυτός μπορεί να είχε τον κάλο με την εκτροφή γενικά. εγώ θέλω καρδερίνες δεν θέλω ζεβρακια πως να το κάνουμε.

ούτε μπορώ να περιμένω πότε και αν οι εκτροφή κάποιον πουλιών, θα πάρει τις διαστάσεις και τους νόμους των άλλων χωρών. μακάρι να γίνει και εδω είμαστε για να βοηθήσουμε, αλλά μέχρι τότε δεν θα αφήσω να ψοφανε πούλια πιασμένα χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ δεν ειπα να αφεθει η προσπαθεια για εκτροφη ,αλλα αν μιλαμε για finches υπαρχει εκτροφη δεδομενη ,αν οχι σταθεροποιημενη στην καρδερινα και ειναι νομιζω αρκετα ελκυστικη ,αν καποιος θελει να ασχοληιει με ιθαγενη .Αν πραγματι υπαρχουν και αλλα finches εκτροφης πραγματικης ,ας παρει και απο αυτα .Οταν ομως ακουω για εντομοφαγα ,οι συνθηκες εκτροφης ειναι εντελως διαφορετικες και οι καταστασεις στην ελλαδα ανωριμες για μια τετοια εκτροφη .Εγω και να υπαρξει εκτροφη εστω σε χωρο 1-2 κυβικων μετρων ,δεν μπορω να την δεχθω .Δεν ειναι χωρος για να ζησει ενα πουλι που περνα ωρες στα δεντρα και στον αερα κυνηγωντας εντομα ! και κυριως δεν μπορω να ανεχθω αναφορες για κατοχη τετοιων πουλιων (υποθετω οχι εκτροφης .... ) χωρις ενα συγνωμη για την ανοησια της κρατησης τους !

----------

